# Boonville, Missouri tractor show Sept. 9-12, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

15th year reunion for John Harvey's Classic Tractor Calendar Club. The CTCC Reunion has the potential to feature nearly 250 calendar beauties from the 1990-2005 edition calendars. These are some of the rarest, most famous and best restored tractors on the planet. Start planning now to be a part of this special event. Here is a link:

http://www.mrvsea.com/fall_show.htm


----------

